# How long after a miscarriage before AF returns?



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

I hope you do not mind me asking a question on this forum for my sil.

She had a miscarriage six weeks ago via d&c and has not had af return. She is wondering if this is normal. She is anxious for it to return so she can begin ttc again.

Thanks!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

How sweet of you to ask for her







of course we don't mind.

I wish I had an answer for you, but it's a very individual thing. Like any birth it depends on the mother and her situation. In most cases, it usually returns within 1-3 months, but can take longer.

Is she waiting to have a cycle before tying again? Or just curious when her body will return to normal again? It's not unusal for someone to get pregnant before their cycle returns (I was one of them).

Does she have a doctor or midwife whe's working with? They may know her body and be able to give her some better answers.

I hope she's healing well emotionally too - I'll keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Thank you Ms. Mom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ms. Mom*
Is she waiting to have a cycle before tying again?

Yes.

My only friend IRL who had a miscarriage got pregnant again before getting her period back also. My sil was told my her doctor to wait one cycle before trying again. Is that a normal recommendation?

She was about 10 weeks along at the time of the miscarriage, does that affect the length of time it takes for AF to return?

Again, thank you for helping me get some answers for my sil.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

The lengh of the pregnancy dosn't seem to have much of an effect. It's just very individual for each person.

It is common for doctors to recomend waiting 1-3 cycles before trying again. There are many reasons for this. But your sister will have to make a choice that feels right for her.


----------



## leavesarebrown (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear of your sister's loss. It's a loss for you as well, if you knew about the pregnancy and anticipated the arrival of a new family member!

I got the same recommendation after only one of my three miscarriages. I wonder if it's to make sure that there are no retained "products of conception" (the medical term)/ infection, etc... To make sure everything is okay. A period is one sign of reproductive and uterine health.

I always waited a full year before ttc again, but that was for dealing with the loss, and because of how stressful "trying" was for me. The wait was necessary for my mental health, not my physical health, and that's a very individual thing (how long someone feels they "need" to grieve the loss). I didn't want to be "rebounding" or have a child that was a "replacement" pregnancy or baby. Again, it's a very individual thing.

I now have two children. (The third miscarriage was the pregnancy between the two that I carried to term.)

Hope your SIL has found some good, nonjudmental support after this loss. People can really be unintentionally insensitive about pregnancy loss. (Like my FIL who, some time after the second miscarrage and before we had our firstborn asked "So have you figured out yet why you can't have kids?" That was at my 27th birthday, when my SIL called to announce her fourth and unexpected/ unplanned pregnancy. I laugh in retrospect at the irony, but at the time I was just PISSED!)


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

Thank you again.

leavesarebrown







- I'm sorry about the insensitive comments you've received. I'm trying hard to be supportive and not do any of this







She actually started to lose the baby in the middle of a family picnic







and I sat with her for about an hour just talking. I hope what I said was useful. I know she appreciated my company.


----------

